# Hymer bumper repair/paint



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Can anyone please give advice on restoring scratched rear Hymer bumper. 

It's the Fiat2.8JTD T625 low profile. Bumper seems to be pretty generic, metallic gunmetal grey. Two tall narrow side bits (not the skirt piece) over which the wide back piece fits has had a bit of wear and tear (a bit more of the latter last week!) Varnish is scratched off and peeling like a bad case of sumburn.

Any tips? Just want to deal with the side bits not the whole thing. :serious::serious::serious::serious:

Thank you


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

i would find a automotive paint supply company near to you and get them to scan the paint and mix a rattle can for you

i think halfords may also be able to scan and mix

rub down and mask and it should look like new

barry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll get the matching paint, and get my son on to the work! Thanks Barry for the heads up.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as I know there is no paint codes for the habitation part of a motorhome, they just use the 'mix of the day's.
When I cracked the rear bumper on my moho intook it to a car plastic bumper repairer who put it back together by plastic welding, Made a good job of it too. He couldn't promise a perfect colour match and could only do nearest match, but the result was terrific!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Result! I got the paint colour code from Colourtone Manchester and for the benefit of other Hymer owners I quote the reference number here:

Vehicle colour is a fleet Germany colour 9233 our ref Gr50710 Prospray

Well I'll check if its correct when I go and buy it! And report back in July.

Anybody used Smart Auto Repairs in the North West? They've quoted me +- £95 +VAT for an hour or so work plus travelling of course - they are mobile. Opinion? Is that reasonable?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Could you negate the mobile costs by going to them Viv? No idea about the going price for the job - £95/hr seems to expensive to me.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I checked they only 'come to you'.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Result! I got the paint colour code from Colourtone Manchester and for the benefit of other Hymer owners I quote the reference number here:
> 
> Vehicle colour is a fleet Germany colour 9233 our ref Gr50710 Prospray
> 
> ...


Hello

If you are only painting the small plastic parts that are vertical and look scratched in your photo, couldn't you take them off and do it yourself? if you pull back the flexible trim bit, that's darker in the photo, there are a couple of self tappers behind it, i think there's one at the bottom as well that goes into the grey metal skirt. IIRC once the screws are removed the plastic part of the bumper just pulls out.

Can you elaborate on the Gr50710 code? i can't find any information searching the internet, is that a code specific to Colourtone Manchester.

The paint's coming off my bumpers really badly so i'll need to remove and totally repaint them :frown2:

Thanks
Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd get a local car dent repairs to come and sort it out, it's not a dent of course but they do all kinds of jobs at the home or workplace.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.chipsaway.co.uk/local-car-body-repairs/lancashire/preston/


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

lgbzone said:


> Hello
> 
> If you are only painting the small plastic parts that are vertical and look scratched in your photo, couldn't you take them off and do it yourself? if you pull back the flexible trim bit, that's darker in the photo, there are a couple of self tappers behind it, i think there's one at the bottom as well that goes into the grey metal skirt. IIRC once the screws are removed the plastic part of the bumper just pulls out.
> 
> ...


No, I wish I could but it'll mess my nails! :surprise: Yes, I know how to unscrew the whole thing, after all I sat in Carrefour carpark screwing the whole bumper back on, feeling a bit of a twit (which was not entirely undeserved!). The hard part for me is sanding all the cracked varnish off. No dents to fix fortunately.

That colour is Colourtone's reference. It took me a couple of years to find someone who knew how to match it, without bringing the van in. Hymer's ref is Hymer Graumetallic 9233, but don't share the 'recipe'.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> https://www.chipsaway.co.uk/local-car-body-repairs/lancashire/preston/


I tried the Chips Away bloke in Norwich and he did a good job on my bonnet, but declined to do the bumper. 'Smart' specialise in bumper touch-ups/repairs. I got a quote for a few hundred pounds from a Lancs moho/caravan repair shop. I glazed over when I got past £300 and don't now recall the final figure. :frown2:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

this is a copy of my post back in 2011...










this is my reply to same question from Hymer Germany. 

The colour of the front bumper is called Hymer Graumetallic A 9233. It is a special colour that can only be obtained from a Hymer dealer. 

However it is unlikely for it to be a good colour match as the paint fades over time. 

I took my bumper off, took it to a paint shop and asked them to do a colour match and bought a litre. this way it matches the wheel arches. 

I was fortunate that my brother sprayed it for me, but I think it is possible for them to put it in an aerosol can. 

Ian


----------

